# [libtool] unable to infer tagged configuration (solucionado)

## Txema

Buenas, abro un tema nuevo para ver si encuentro solución a un pequeño problemilla a la hora de compilar algunos plugins de compiz. El error el de este estilo:

```
compiling : cubedbus.c -> build/cubedbus.lolibtool: compile: unable to infer tagged configuration

libtool: compile: specify a tag with `--tag'

make: *** [build/cubedbus.lo] Error 1
```

Si necesitáis algo más decídmelo.Last edited by Txema on Wed Sep 17, 2008 5:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ColdWind

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Buenas, abro un tema nuevo para ver si encuentro solución a un pequeño problemilla a la hora de compilar algunos plugins de compiz. El error el de este estilo:
> 
> ```
> compiling : cubedbus.c -> build/cubedbus.lolibtool: compile: unable to infer tagged configuration
> 
> ...

 

Tu emerge --info no vendría mal. ¿Por casualidad has asignado un path absoluto a gcc en la variable CC?

----------

## ColdWind

¿Y en que paquetes te falla concretamente?

----------

## Txema

Sip, extracto de make.conf:

```
# Fill in your gcc version:

CC="gcc-4.3.1"

CXX="g++-4.3.1"
```

y emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.2_rc8 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.1, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_3.20GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 16 Sep 2008 13:36:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r3

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.62-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.26

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/ http://gentoo.virginmedia.com/ ftp://gentoo.virginmedia.com/sites/gentoo "

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="es_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="es es_ES"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa arts berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cddb cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif hal hddtemp iconv imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog java java6 jpeg kde kerberos ldap libnotify live lm_sensors mad matroska midi mmx mmxext mp2 mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack nls nptl ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline real reflection samba sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xanim xcb xcomposite xine xml xorg xosd xpm xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="canon ptp2" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es es_ES" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Me falla como ya he dicho, en todos los plugins de compiz que se compilan por separado, es decir, que no están incluidos en los paquetes plugins-main, plugins-extra, plugins-unsupported. Estoy hablando de la versión de compiz en desarrollo, no la que está en portage.

----------

## ColdWind

 *Txema wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Me falla como ya he dicho, en todos los plugins de compiz que se compilan por separado, es decir, que no están incluidos en los paquetes plugins-main, plugins-extra, plugins-unsupported. Estoy hablando de la versión de compiz en desarrollo, no la que está en portage.

 

¿Y cuales son esos plugins, y donde están sus ebuilds? No uso compiz, así que no estoy faimiliarizado con el tema. Si me dices exactamente que ebuilds fallan puedo intentar reproducirlo y averiguar que pasa. A lo mejor si das más datos hay más gente que te pueda ayudar.

----------

## ColdWind

Hm, supongo que los que hay en el overlay desktop-effects?

----------

## Txema

No no, el caso es que no son ebuilds, no uso emerge (por eso no puse el emerge --info en el primer mensaje), es una compilación de toda la vida, para lo que uso el script que he puesto en este otro tema: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-707889.html#5217374

Es compilación de las fuentes pura y dura.

Para reproducirlo, si es que se puede, usa el script con la opción clone y entra en la carpeta de algún plugin (p.e: cubedbus) si haces un make debería darte el error de arriba.

----------

## ColdWind

 *Txema wrote:*   

> No no, el caso es que no son ebuilds, no uso emerge (por eso no puse el emerge --info en el primer mensaje), es una compilación de toda la vida, para lo que uso el script que he puesto en este otro tema: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-707889.html#5217374
> 
> Es compilación de las fuentes pura y dura.
> 
> Para reproducirlo, si es que se puede, usa el script con la opción clone y entra en la carpeta de algún plugin (p.e: cubedbus) si haces un make debería darte el error de arriba.

 

Ok, la próxima vez mejor si explicas todo de entrada, esto, el emerge --info, etc  :Wink: 

En tu script, usa:

```
make CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc
```

En lugar de solo 'make'.

----------

## Txema

mmm, no cambia nada, me da exactamente el mismo error.

```

$ make CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

compiling : cubedbus.c -> build/cubedbus.lolibtool: compile: unable to infer tagged configuration

libtool: compile: specify a tag with `--tag'

make: *** [build/cubedbus.lo] Error 1

```

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> libtool: compile: specify a tag with `--tag' 

 

eso no es lo de "appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool " que se ve en varios ebuilds ? 

creo que básicamente, además de hacer lo que te ha comentado Coldwind, tienes que añadir algo como --tag=CXX al makefile, no ?

saluetes

----------

## Txema

No soy programador, y aunque podría modificar los makefiles con los escasos conocimientos que tengo, no me serviría de nada, ya que en cuanto actualizara debería repetir el proceso en todos los Makefile otra vez, y son bastantes.

Yo lo que buscaba era una solución aplicable de forma general, como lo que ha indicado ColdWind, que debería funcionar pues ya lo he visto indicado en otro sitio ( http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=9359 ), pero por alguna razón no funciona.

Tampoco es que sea un problema grave, ni siquiera uso esos plugins, pero me molesta ver las cosas a medio hacer y no poder arreglarlas, aunque si el problema está en la programación de los plugins en si y no puedo solucionarlo sin tener que modificar todos los Makefile, pues así se va a tener que quedar.

----------

## ColdWind

Hmm, puedes probar con:

```
make CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LIBTOOL="libtool --tag=CC"
```

o sin la parte de CC=.

----------

## Txema

Perfecto, eres un genio ColdWind ^^

con 

```
make LIBTOOL="libtool --tag=CC"
```

 funciona perfectamente.

Muchas gracias  :Wink: 

----------

